# Robert Frank



## cgw (Sep 10, 2019)

A giant passes:

Robert Frank Dies; Pivotal Documentary Photographer Was 94

The Shock of Robert Frank’s “The Americans”

Opinion | The Sharpness of Robert Frank’s American Experience


----------



## terri (Sep 11, 2019)

Glad you posted this.   Thanks for those links!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2019)

when I was a young kid just starting out in  photography, several of the images from his book The Americans
were almost always on my mind.

i'm surprised to hear that he was still alive… I had assumed that he died sometime ago.


----------

